# New to SG- Where to find health insurance



## greenhornet (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello Everybody!!

Anybody know of any international health care for frequent traveller such as myself? I know there is the New York Group but I prefer local offices where I could get assistance for myself and my family.

Would really appreciate if somebody would be kind to advise me if there is such a worldwide coverage which also covers pre-existing conditions. To add to the problem, my wife is expecting and it will be great if the plan could also cover maternity and child birth. 

Is there such a plan or am I too demanding ? 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## moonriver123 (May 3, 2011)

I saw this advertisement in other forums. They claim to cover pre-existing and child birth. Hope it will aid you in your quest. Bupa is well known in my country. Good luck!
===============================================================

Greetings to ALL,
Our clients have the reassurance of knowing that their health insurance is well taken care by a local health specialist and an experienced international award winning provider. International Medical Insurers Pte Ltd has partnered with Bupa International to bring you the following benefits of Worldwide Medical Insurance:


	Flexibility to customize health plan
	Pre-existing conditions covered
	24/7 access to medically trained professionals
	$2.5 million inpatient/outpatient annual coverage for the following:
	Hospital, surgery & specialist consultation fees
	Nursing, Hospice & Palliative care
	Rehabilitation
	Prosthetic implants & device
	Childbirth & maternity care
	Hospital cash benefit
	Psychiatric treatment
	Medical equipment rental
	Long term prescription medicines
	Full health screening 
	Vaccinations & Immunisations
	Dental for preventive & orthodontic
	Optical care
	Worldwide evacuation & repatriation

About Bupa:
Bupa International, the world’s largest expatriate health insurer, has been named by brokers as the “Best International Medical Insurance Provider” for the fourth year running at the Health Insurance Awards, the UK’s leading annual event to recognise excellence in the health insurance industry. It is the ninth time since 1999 that Bupa International has won the award, confirming its place as the best in its field.
Who are We:

Elpis Financial Pte Ltd, a financial advisory firm founded in 1991, is licensed by MAS to distribute 7 Principals including but not limited to the following:

	NTUC Income
	Tokio Marine Life
	AXA Life
	HSBC Life
	Manulife
	Aviva Ltd
	Zurich Life

We also have platforms available for Accredited Clients such as Royal Skandia, Transamerica and Friend’s Provident International.

We are a “one-stop shop” for the following services:

	Investments & Insurance
	Housing Loans
	Keyman & Business Succession Plans
	Trusts & Legacy Planning
	Creation of Immediate Estates
	Comprehensive Employee’s Benefits Planning

Call me for a friendly & no-obligation chat on how we can add value to your lives.

Yours sincerely,
Deon 
Appointed Representative
8499-8252


----------

